# $6.66 per cut. Never again worry about making enough money.



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Experienced Lawn Crews Needed (Orange City Fl ) We are Team Ironclad Preservation Inc, We are looking for grass super stars to join our organization as employees. We cut yards for bank owned homes that no one lives in. We will pay top dollar for top people if you are as good as you think you are then you need to be working for us. 

We expect that you cut 15 yards a day, we do not do teams, we are all single men in trucks. 

We feel we are paying top dollar in this industry and will pay $100 a day. There are some long hours but that is ultimately up to you and how fast you get your yards done. 

We are looking for great workers and people who will get the job done. We are giving people who start with us one week to get their numbers hit and if they do not no hard feelings but we will have to end our relationship. We will not provide training on how to cut grass, we will train on proper photo taking and how we need it done for our clients. 

You must have your own digital camera or purchase one. 

Please send all past experience, We are looking to hire in by Monday morning. 

Location: Orange City Fl
Compensation: $100 a day
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

These clowns are in my back yard. 

I sent them an email;

"Hello,

You gotta be sh*#ting me. $6.66 per cut is good pay?"

Let's see what they say.


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

I know the owner of this company and some employees he has used. He uses all walk behind mowers, with no sulky. Guys are expected to show up at 6 am but do no not get back till dark (8 pm). I could go on and on about this company.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

and who is stupid enough to work for this,im thinkin theres a few on here


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm betting they will be looking to hire every Monday, and Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and Friday.

I can see it now. "Thanks, I made enough for beer and cigs. I'm done working so hard for so little....."


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I expect a company like that will succeed because they are not ashamed and don't hide in the shadows.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Someone should go to work for him then file unemployment on him he is hiring employees.....


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

"Grass super stars"??? Hahhahaha gonna apply and mow with my nieces star sunglasses.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

man I`m doing it all wrong! I pay buy the day too! but I only give my guy 8 or 9 yards! I supply a truck,trailer, o turn mower,and other lawn equipment! He normal makes it back too my shop before me. ohh and he is one of my employees!

I now know how to make the $35 lawn cut work! send my guy out with at least 15 yards to mow!:yes::thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

His response: 

"How much do you pay your employees i see your website looks nice 

I have 16 trucks and we operate in over 20 counties
We are by the post office in orange city

Its bad manners to insult another firm without knowing about them

Im the largest in house firm in florida we turn over 4000 orders per month and generate over one milluon in sales im not a cheap ass i take care of my guys and im a friend to all other preservation firms

Look us up if you need anything
Www.teamironclad.com"


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

My response to his response.

"I do not have employees. We are a small Mom & Pop business. 

Your ad looks like you are looking for subs. With all of the desperate people who have been out of work for so long there are a lot of people who prey on the desperate to get them to do cheap grass cuts. 

Your ad mentions a daily salary for pay. This is not legal, pure and simple. People in the type of position you are advertising for are classified as non-exempt and must be paid an hourly rate plus overtime for hours worked over 40 hours in a week.

From this information it appears you are another predatory contractor looking to take advantage of the uninformed and desperate. 

If this is not true I apologize."


Thinking about sending this to the DOL and seeing what they think about how he takes care of his employees.


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

Actually the guy is a total bulls-/ artist. 16 trucks and 12 of them sitting in the parking lot ! He gets 80 percent of his work from an Altisource RFP regional (birdsey preservation). His client list includes AMS gmac work, Cyprexx, among others. Let put it this way....he hired to people to drive the trucks with no licenses, he hires people that half ass cut the lawns as they cut only half the back yards ! Basically they only cut what "shows" in the photos. I know this because I've cut lawns after his company was fired from zvn. 2 of his employees I'm good friends with have told me all types of stories. Oh yeah we use the same mower repair shop amd the owner told me ironclad hasn't been in the shop in months to pay anything on his 3k bill.


----------



## LoveToMow (Jun 19, 2013)

Apparently he is working with Gods approval....watch for lightening. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> My response to his response.
> 
> "I do not have employees. We are a small Mom & Pop business.
> 
> ...



Definitely send it to the DOL. I would also send it to Work Comp...........


----------



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

do $ 5.00 cuts 40 a day


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

*Immediate Need - Independent Contractors (Somerset) *

We are a fast growing property preservation company in need of independent contractors to maintain foreclosed homes in the Somerset area. Work primarily involves inspections and lawn mowing. We pay daily rates of $100 to $175 depending on area and duties. If you are hard working, organized and want the freedom of working for yourself, contact is NOW with you information. 

 Location: Somerset
 Compensation: $125 to $175 per day based on area and duties
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.
####################################################


Bring a big supply of Vaseline :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

jack125 said:


> View attachment 310
> 
> 
> 
> do $ 5.00 cuts 40 a day


That is awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Valley said:


> *Immediate Need - Independent Contractors (Somerset) *
> 
> We are a fast growing property preservation company in need of independent contractors to maintain foreclosed homes in the Somerset area. Work primarily involves inspections and lawn mowing. We pay daily rates of $100 to $175 depending on area and duties. If you are hard working, organized and want the freedom of working for yourself, contact is NOW with you information.
> 
> ...



Another one looking for employees, NOT independent contractors......


----------

